# Créer nouveau processus Automator



## ubuubu (23 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et tous, 

je n'arrive pas à créer un processus particulier avec Automator et fais appel à vos connaissances.

Chaque soir avant de quitter mon bureau, j'ai besoin de créer une archive iCal de tous mes rendez-vous de la journée et me l'expédier sur mon compte Gmail afin de la récupérer sur mon ordinateur à la maison. 

Vous me direz qu'il existe des logiciels de synchronisation comme MobileMe ou autres, mais ils sont... payants !

Aussi, j'ai envisagé de faire de même avec Automator.

Il s'agit donc de créer un processus qui va ouvrir iCal, exporter tous mes calendriers sur le Bureau, puis compresser le backup ainsi obtenu; ouvrir Mail et joindre le fichier compressé pour l'envoyer à mon adresse Gmail. 

Pensez-vous que cela est possible ?

Merci à tous pour votre aide.

Hubert


----------

